# BRIDGE BAIT RAMP REPAIRS



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

The owners of Bridge Bait are shceduled to repair the boat ramp starting today or tomarrow. They intend on puting in a temporary dam, pump it dry, and dig it out. 
The ramp will be CLOSED for about 3-5 days. Should be great when complete.
Also last week several loads of crushed concrete were spread over the parking area.
Thought I would share this so no one gets surprised when they go to launch this week!!!
Regards, Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Great!!!!!*

Im so glad.

Great timing...

If I had one suggestion for us boaters.... ALWAYS SUPPORT bridge bait if your going to use their ramp...

Its only right that you buy stuff from them such as bait, drinks, what ever or simply pay the launch fee...

*Yes, there is a launch fee, they rely on a honor system.....*

Im no one special, but I try and buy all my frozen bait there at least. Their prices are good as or better than any other spot close by...

Just driving up, taking the boat off the trailer and after returning-- using their restroom then loading up and leaving without paying a dime to help support them, to me, Just aint right or ethical to do... JMO

This is not a free public state/city maintained ramp... Its privately owned and maintained for their customers. The more we boaters support them, the more money they will have to maintain it for us to use.

The yearly up keep of the ramps, the maintenance of the parking lot AINT FREE to them..

Help them out, to help us. The owners are good people and have a great close location for us to use... Its probably the most heavily used ramp in the county and maybe even surrounding counties..

So glad to hear its getting a major face lift... Thank you Bridge Bait..

Hog


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Agreed! I have launched there several times and have found the prices to be reasonable also. The people have always been nice and the tunes and brew while cleaning your catch has been pleasant after a hot day of fishing. Just watch the one yahoo who is always in a rush to get in or out that looses his cool and leaves his boat tied in the way. He's at every dock in every port and seems to be in a hurry to go know where. Lol. Will be nice to not drop off the edge when launching there next time. Thank you BB.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

You just made my day! Tell them to make it deep!!! I love to fish out of Freeport but everytime I go there I bang my props and at 800 bucks a pop to have them redone I only go to Freeport on high tides. Which has not been much of late. Thanks for the news!!!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

That's great news we poped a trailer tire pulling chads boat out on Tuesday.

Matt


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome! I think i'll go up there tomarrow and have a beer!!


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

That is great news. I replaced my trailer a few years ago and the boat sits a little higher in the saddle. I was not able to get it in deep enough without putting my bumper under water and I don't want to do that. I put a longer tongue on the trailer but have not tried it since with my boat. I hope they make it a little deeper. 

As a backup, does anyone know if the old Beach Bait and Tackle ramps have been purchased and fixed up? I never had a problem with that ramp.

Thanks


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know you can go to the park and launch. It is deep but pretty darn steep. I am glad bridge bait has decided to fix the ramp and the last time I launch my boat, trailer and truck was listing to port at about 45 degrees. Ramp has really went to chit.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

We've rebuilt a similar boat launch down where I live for about $45k using a coffer dam and new concrete for the ramp. It is not cheap and they will love your patronage to help pay it off ... not a bad place to hang out on the back deck and have a beer when things are slow. Sure, many of us get our stuff at Buccee's but remember to throw these folks a few dimes, maybe buy some bait. Please support our Texas small businesses. :cheers:


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

thank god


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

That is the best news I have heard in a long time. No more scuffing my props or worrying about falling off the end of the ramp at lower tides.
Thanks BB! :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Put some lights up in the parking lot to top it off! Hopefully both ramps will be long and deep. Thanks BB.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

and fix that crater out in the parking lot! I thought I saw little china men running around in the bottom of that thing!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Definately good news! If anyone is down in the area they should try and get pix while the ramp is dry, it would be interesting to see whats down there.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

cool! i like the location of this ramp but always hated the parking lot and only one ramp to put a decent sized boat in sucked. would be real nice if they get both sides operational!:cheers:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

UPDATE
Material for the dam is supposed to be delivered today or tomarrow..


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Did they find my truck in one of those parking lot holes? serious, the lot was real rough i'd pay more for a better well lite lot.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Post some pictures if someone can get them!


----------



## Pequad (Sep 2, 2009)

Kyle 2601, Where is the ramp at the park you mentioned ?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

The park is over by Captin Elliots. I put in there this winter and still banged my props. It was a very low tide! Been told that some trucks have been broken into over there!


----------



## Pequad (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where the ramp at the park Kyle 2601 was refering to ?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Take 523 straight into Freeport from the Buccies on 332. Turn right on Old Hwy 36 and take your first right into the park. Ramp is in the Park!


----------



## sumo500 (Dec 12, 2009)

are these the only 2 (the park and bait bridge) ramps to launch from in freeport?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

sumo500 said:


> are these the only 2 (the park and bait bridge) ramps to launch from in freeport?


No there is also a ramp under the FM 1495 bridge that goes over the intercoastal to Quintana . its the new bridge that replaced the old swing bridge ,

I also spoke to the owners of Bridge Bait today about this tread and that many people were talking about lighting on the ramps , they told me that they would look into addressing that issue also .


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds good, thanks for giving them a heads up Mike. Now if we can just get that Cowboy Way cat from blocking all the good dock space we will be good


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*THIS IS COOL*

lights would be great!!! only other thing that sucks is when people dock their boats right behind the only ramp but that is not something they have control over hwell:. hopefully they get both sides operational and this wont be muchof a problem any more. sometimes in the AM you would have to do some serious "hip" wiggling to get around another boat to avoid collision. gonna be intresting with the shamrock:shamrock: this summer! single engine keel drive and very little turning in reverse. i am looking forward to using the new ramp a lot this summer! i am gonna make sure BB gets my buisness to help pay for their maitnence on the ramps. :brew2:


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Mike Jennings said:


> No there is also a ramp under the FM 1495 bridge that goes over the intercoastal to Quintana . its the new bridge that replaced the old swing bridge ,
> 
> I also spoke to the owners of Bridge Bait today about this tread and that many people were talking about lighting on the ramps , they told me that they would look into addressing that issue also .


Mike, you may want to check your front passenger side tire on your truck....last time I was there it was going low and the carpet on your bunks need to be restapled. :doowapsta
just sayin'.......


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

mud minner said:


> Mike, you may want to check your front passenger side tire on your truck....last time I was there it was going low and the carpet on your bunks need to be restapled. :doowapsta
> just sayin'.......


Thanks , yea the front tire had a really slow leak , and the carpet on the bunks is still fine , so next time you head this way , bring your staple gun  just sayin !

Hot Rod , first come first serve , snooze u loose , Etc . Etc . ya gotta stop drinking so heavily and get outa bed a little eariler , then you get any spot you want !


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

UPDATE
Looks like all the material is on the jobsite and work will start Monday 4/12.
I would call and check before planning to launch there all next week!!!
HEY ARE THOSE MY KEYS YOU JUST DUG UP !!!!!! Just imagine all the stuff thats going to be found down there!!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

jewfish said:


> UPDATE
> Looks like all the material is on the jobsite and work will start Monday 4/12.
> I would call and check before planning to launch there all next week!!!
> HEY ARE THOSE MY KEYS YOU JUST DUG UP !!!!!! Just imagine all the stuff thats going to be found down there!!!


Can you get some pictures after they dam it and pump it dry?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Hey... that looks like Jimmy Hoffa down there!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Now if we can just get that Cowboy Way cat from blocking all the good dock space we will be good


There's always a place open infront of the cleaning tables :slimer:


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

What is the status of the surf side public ramp? The one near the Coast guard station? last time we checked it was partially blocked with sand at the opening. Does anyone know if this ever got fixed so a half decent size boat could get in or out. Also the ramp seemed to be rather steep...kind of like the Freeport one?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

reeltime2luke said:


> What is the status of the surf side public ramp? The one near the Coast guard station? last time we checked it was partially blocked with sand at the opening. Does anyone know if this ever got fixed so a half decent size boat could get in or out. Also the ramp seemed to be rather steep...kind of like the Freeport one?


You can do a search about all threads started by me and see that I saw a decent size boat drag HIS TRAILER, trying to back down. Due to the weight/size of the boat, the angle was a problem. He finally gave up and scraped it back up the ramp. The ramp is TOO steep w/very little traction and the opening to the IC can be open today and gone tomorrow.

Found it...http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=212809 (from June 2009.)

Darlene


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks BB I agree on spending a little money there, those people have always been as nice as they can be.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Mike Jennings said:


> Thanks , yea the front tire had a really slow leak , and the carpet on the bunks is still fine , so next time you head this way , bring your staple gun  just sayin !
> 
> Hot Rod , first come first serve , snooze u loose , Etc . Etc . ya gotta stop drinking so heavily and get outa bed a little eariler , then you get any spot you want !


I made it out there this morning and got the carpet all stapled back on....It took a whole box of monel staples that I'll just do at cost but my labor is a ***** .....I left an invoice under your windshield wiper


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> Can you get some pictures after they dam it and pump it dry?


Will be posting pics as they " git r done "


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

jewfish said:


> Will be posting pics as they " git r done "


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks BB. I like to launch there and will buy my bait there, just wish some of the afternoon crowd would load their boats before spending the evening chatting on the back deck or at the cleaning station. It is good business for BB to have customers spending money, but it sure would be nice to have a place to temp dock while you go for your vehicle. You can always come back after the boat is out of the water and out of the way of other boaters.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

NO pichers yet! WTH!!:cheers: Guess I got to go have a beer at BB and take some!!


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update on the surf side ramp thought i would ask ...seemed like it would have been a good back up!

Really looking forward to the upgrade at beach bait .. best place to launch in freeport and the folks there are super. We all need to support these folks for the service they provide! And yes their prices for supplies are reasonable!!!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*cofferdam*

this is what happened today.
regards, mike


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't see how the temporary dam is going to prevent water seepage. Is the concrete ramp already formed prior to placement or is it poured?

Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mredman said:


> I don't see how the temporary dam is going to prevent water seepage. Is the concrete ramp already formed prior to placement or is it poured?
> 
> Mike


Mike this Youtube video shows the process of boat ramp repairs. One problem I already see is the angle they are already going, not straight across. Dont know why they are doing this but looks like one is going to be longer than the other. My thoughts, if your gonna do it, do it right the first time.






.


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

I would hate to be working on that project with all those "lawn chair supervisors" sitting there drinking beer everyday.

Looks like to me they have plenty of room to fix both ramps, they old ramp stopped at the center divider and they are well outside of that on both sides


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey - the grade on the parking lot already looks 100% better!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Never a shortage of bait house drunks around that place.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Never a shortage of bait house drunks around that place.


dont be getting all personal!! Im just reporting the news and if I have a few cold ones whilst I do it thats a choice Ive made.......


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for the pics. Looks like a great time to kick back and have a cold one!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

jewfish said:


> dont be getting all personal!! Im just reporting the news and if I have a few cold ones whilst I do it thats a choice Ive made.......


Just make sure it is done RIGHT! Wish I could come hang out with you guys. Would like to see how it is done as well.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*Quality entertainment...only in F'Port*

Where's the bug-zapper???? Oh, yeah...that's only after dark...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

kyle2601 said:


> Just make sure it is done RIGHT! Wish I could come hang out with you guys. Would like to see how it is done as well.


x2


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Did they drive the steel Z pile with a hammer or did they just 'push them in' with the Track Hoe?


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler (Aug 14, 2009)

Sure are a lot of "Backseat Drivers" around here.....
Seeing as how Jack (owner) is a fisherman himself... I bet ya he has a pretty good idea of what "getting it done RIGHT" means.

seems some of you know "alot" about boat ramp building... why didn't anyone jump in and offer to do it sooner?

Anyway, I'm looking forward to lauching and drinking at BB this summer!!!! way to go guys! Cant wait to try it out


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

texas32 said:


> Did they drive the steel Z pile with a hammer or did they just 'push them in' with the Track Hoe?


pushed em in with the track hoe.
Started pumping this AM and got about 1/2 empty and the **** dam had 2 much pressure againt it so they added about 5 more pilings to beef it up. Just left there and it looks like they might start pumping again now.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

jewfish said:


> pushed em in with the track hoe.
> Started pumping this AM and got about 1/2 empty and the **** dam had 2 much pressure againt it so they added about 5 more pilings to beef it up. Just left there and it looks like they might start pumping again now.


Jewfish,
Thanks for the answer / info.

Jay


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*New ramp*

I can't wait to try out the new ramp.......especially at low tide.

Mike


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Pictures*

We need to see more each day please!! I wish I was sittin there,has to be better than at work!!:an6:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*day 3 @ BB*

New pics 4/14
pumped it almost dry and then had a problem with the dam and it formed a wash out at the bottom center, they are working on that now and the concrete crew is on site assessing the situation.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow!!! That ramp was in worse shape than I thought! Keep the pictures coming. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone have an idea how old this ramp is?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, that was just how I imagined it


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I figured it was bad. Looks like it washed out on the end of the slab and it just fell. Wonder we did not blow tires on that side.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

I lost a tire there 2 weeks ago....Glad the ramps are getting fixed!



kyle2601 said:


> I figured it was bad. Looks like it washed out on the end of the slab and it just fell. Wonder we did not blow tires on that side.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. I see the rocks in the center last pic that nick my props


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Working in a coffer dam is pretty dangerous stuff, and sometimes they do fail, so I ain't gonna armchair quarterback their work. 

I can say that when boats boost onto the trailer, they create a heck of a hole at the end of the ramp, often leading to a failure of the slab. 

Plus, you got all that towboat & barge traffic there, that causes some pretty good washing ... one storm day we stayed in a rental across from Dow and maybe 40 to 50 boats came by.

Once they get it figured out and can do a pour and let it set up, the concrete will actually harden better underwater, makes for the strongest curing concrete/cement. I wish 'em luck. 

Fine place to get some bait, gas, munchies, and beer. Did I mention beer? :cheers:


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like they need to find a couple of beavers to help with the dam!!:slimer:


----------



## CoonAss2500 (Jun 2, 2009)

So where's the next best place to put in, if I was looking to head out of Freeport this Saturday? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*1st pour*

while they had problems today with the dam , they were able to pour concrete over the upper section. By the time I saw it again the water was filled up, but you can see the form board stakes a couple feet from the water line. That concrete is 5 truck loads already!!!
they have some longer bulkhead sheets coming Thursday to try and stop the water from washing under in one area.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats Tia after she did the deed!!!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet!!! Looking good. Hopefully they good a good but fast set on that and we can launch soon. I am ready for some fishing on monday I hope!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, just the beginning looks great! We had to save that dog one day, she jumped in right there and swam to close to the end of BB and couldnt get back to the ramp.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What if they surprised everyone and asphalted the parking lot


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

hahhahahaha Doubt that but sounds nice!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hoo daddy, that busted up deep part is gonna be tricky.


----------



## 2wellman (Mar 9, 2010)

when is it planning on being done and what is the closest deep ramp. i got a 30' cat and taking it on short run on sunday. where should i launch at


----------



## beachP (Feb 5, 2005)

*thanks for pics*

wanted to make it down to see but didnt have the time thanks walt


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

2wellman said:


> when is it planning on being done and what is the closest deep ramp. i got a 30' cat and taking it on short run on sunday. where should i launch at


You can launch at the park by Captin Elliots! Directions are in the first part of this thread.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

looks great
4 wide launching otta make for some short lines


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

texasjellyfish said:


> looks great
> 4 wide launching otta make for some short lines


who said 4 wide... i dont see it


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Only room for 2, pics are deceiving


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Only room for 2, pics are deceiving


2 Good boaters who know good launching etiquette .

Matt


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

every time i buy tons of stufff from them really like the folks very kind and informative


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

bet three good bay boat backers could do it if there are that many around


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

piratelight said:


> bet three good bay boat backers could do it if there are that many around


yeah three LITTLE boats and trucks maybe. jklol:rotfl:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

It is definately wide enough for 3 at a time, but not if you dont trust your neighbors talents!!!
the Bull tides have the project on hold right now. Dont plan a=on launching for at least 2-3 more WORKING days.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ramp Update*

How is the dam holding up? I assume the deeper slab has not been poured yet. We are all waiting with bated breath, er, uh, um, I mean baited breath.

Mike


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Update on Ramp*

I spoke with Jimmy (Hog) this morning and he told me the temporary dam has been compromised due to big incoming tides (water came over the top) and additional reinforcements will be necessary to complete the ramp.

I am sure the kinks will be fixed and soon we will have a great ramp at Bridge Bait. This ramp could cost as much as $100,000 once its all over so lets make sure we patronize Bridge Bait as much as possible.

Mike


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Day late and a dollar short. Sold my offshore boat last year. That ramp did suck bad. The people are very nice there and they do have reasonable prices. The only thing I hated about that ramp is after a long day of fishing you come in and their are boats tied up everywhere, sure made it a pain to dock and load the boat back on the trailer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Saltwater when its like that and boats waiting to load for over an hour cause its happy hour I just drop someone off on the small pier and they meet me up at the park ramp by Elliots. It takes an extra 15mins, but its worth not having to wait over an hour to load. 
We always buy something there, usually bait and whatever else we forgot. I think they could do a little more business if they could open an hour or two earlier like 4am. Alot of the times we know they are still closed when we are launching and have to get everything at Buccees. Hope they put a tip jar/launch fee on the counter. I have no problem donating to the new ramp.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Status of Ramp*

Due to the bad weather today (Sunday), I doubt if there was much progress today.

Mike


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Iv been in and out of there all weekend , there has been no more progress , the longer bulk head material was delivered the end of last week and we should see some progress over the next few days.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

HotRod,

Excellent idea. I had the same comment as Saltwater. Guess I need to teach my guests how to find the ramp up the river as an end of the day option. The thought of dealing with the end of the day loading/happy hour congestion and the poor ramp situation has cancelled many trips for me. That also meant I did not spend money at BB which is small in the big picture of things. Now that BB has fixed the ramp, I will look to give them some business this summer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MustangMike said:


> HotRod,
> 
> Excellent idea. I had the same comment as Saltwater. Guess I need to teach my guests how to find the ramp up the river as an end of the day option. The thought of dealing with the end of the day loading/happy hour congestion and the poor ramp situation has cancelled many trips for me. That also meant I did not spend money at BB which is small in the big picture of things. Now that BB has fixed the ramp, I will look to give them some business this summer.


Its not hard, just turn right into the harbor instead of left going to jetties. It takes 10 to 15 mins to get to the ramp in the park. Prolly more like 10mins.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*almost complete*

2nd pour took place on Tuesday. Should make final pour today!!!
Ill have some pics later today.
mike


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

jewfish said:


> 2nd pour took place on Tuesday. Should make final pour today!!!
> Ill have some pics later today.
> mike


awesome! Thanks for the effort.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*pour is complete*

final and 3rd pour was completed today!! here are some ics of the ramp during the pour. As you can see it is in 3 stages and each stage is at a steeper angle as it drops off towards deeper water. Looks like they will be taking down the coffer dam right away also. 
First picture you can see as the water is pumped out and the 2nd pour is visible and the form boards at the downhill side of the 2nd pour.
Next pics are during the 3rd pour and finally a view of the finished ramp.
Pumps were shut down and the water is now back over the concrete, never to be seen again untill a winter low tide!!!

Dont know when ramp will be usable but I would guess ASAP to get their business back up and going!!
You can call them at 979 239 BAIT (2248)
Regards, Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Day---ummm* 

That looks GoouD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I aint no concrete man

But, it still looks Day---ummmmm Gooud 2 me.... 

My axles, tires, and props thank all concerned very very much...

Now, EVERYONE pay their launch fee and suppost Bridge bait by supporting then with buying your fishing needs from them... 

That was ALOT of expensed they just paid to make their place a better place for us.. they deserve our patronage if we use their ramp... Heck, pay double fee and tell'm to apply the extra to wards a blacktop parking lot...(smile)

Thank ya Bridge Bait... :cheers:

I'll be there catch'n piggys before long...

Hog

PS: all they need now is a BIGGER parking lot :smile:


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Just left from there and the coffer dam is 95% removed!!
From what I hear it should be open on Friday, But, check with them too make certain!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice pics Thanks alot*

Now just use that bucket to clean out the west side of the little pier,would make nice drop off spot for the drivers. I dont use the ramp but like buying stuff from them. Great people!!!!:dance:


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Bridge Bait....I Have lauched there for many years and have always liked the place(didn't like the ramp)....Now the ramp will be great too


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Its true. I saw 3 boats launch at the same time this morning!!!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

The folks down at Bridge Bait have noticed that SEVERAL people have mentioned the new ramp and that they are 2coolers. They appreciate the patronage and the comments dont go unnoticed. This comes from the highest ranks!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Do ya know how hard it is to operate a small business like that, year-round? They've been through thick and thin, and just spent a passel of money on us common folks. Tell 'em you're from 2Cool and ... buy some more stuff! If they had a BBQ smoker working, I'd get me a sausage wrap and a brisket sammich, even high priced, just to show my support. 

Not a bad ideal on the BBQ thang, huh? Slam a l'il shot of Cholula on that sammich and wash 'er down with an icy col' beer. Need a Rolaid, they got 'em too! 

I'm not close to thar, being durn near to Mexico, but them small business always have one foot in the grave. So hep people out of the hole if they git in trouble on the ramp, be right nice to them ladies inside, and have some dang fun. Gonna be a nice summer, I 'spect.
-sammie


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I own a small skiff, and usually won't launch there due to traffic from all the big boys, but I'll be down that way this weekend and will use that ramp just to throw some dollars their way. I appreciate them making the improvements.

I've actually only been in BBT one time. Do they have a kitchen there? I plan on putting in two full days on the water later this week and was looking for a place to come grab a bite without having to trailer the boat and drive somewhere. Can anybody give me a suggestion on a place to do that?

Ramp looks great - I'll be there to see it in person this Thursday and will mention 2Cool.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

We were there Sunday and made this same comment. They are very nice people and wouldn't even take the extra $5 we tried to give to launch so I just tossed it in the tip jar. We did hit bottom though when trying to get back on the trailer because the tide was so low from low tide plus north wind. Kinda filrd all 4 blades on my port prop. We decided to screw around a few more hours and loaded later. Tide was still low but we made it.
Be safe all!
Paul


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Te.jas.on said:


> I own a small skiff, and usually won't launch there due to traffic from all the big boys, but I'll be down that way this weekend and will use that ramp just to throw some dollars their way. I appreciate them making the improvements.
> 
> I've actually only been in BBT one time. Do they have a kitchen there? I plan on putting in two full days on the water later this week and was looking for a place to come grab a bite without having to trailer the boat and drive somewhere. Can anybody give me a suggestion on a place to do that?
> 
> Ramp looks great - I'll be there to see it in person this Thursday and will mention 2Cool.


They don't have a grill, although we have suggested it many times. I think maybe one thing at a time. Gulf Coast Marina has food from Thursday - Sunday.

Darlene


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> They don't have a grill, although we have suggested it many times. I think maybe one thing at a time. Gulf Coast Marina has food from Thursday - Sunday.
> 
> Darlene


Howdy Mrs D,

Well, thats not exactly correct, but, I understand your meaning since their cooking utinciles are not open to the general public.

But, they do have quite a assortment of cooking utencils.

From memory this past sunday

1 wood burning grill
1 gas grill
1 butane wok
1 crawfish butane boiling unit..

They are not for private use tho....(Unless of course you personally work something out with the owners ahead of time)... Usally on Sunday afternoon, any person can bring by something to throw on the grill. links, fajitas, crabs/shrimp to boil, chicken, stuffed jalapenos, fish, tuna, what ever etc... Bring tortillas, bread or aminities...

Ive never seen anyone disappointed that brought stuff to participate in the "family gathering" type atmosphere

When we are wanting something, we just bring a couple packages of one or two of the above. Its kind of a big sharing thing... Sometimes they just make things, put it out, and put a tip jar out on the table... They have a fella that comes up thats kinda the head of the cook'n that can cook about anything a person brings...

Neat place, thats one reason its so popular is the friendly, fun weekend outing type atmosphere...

But, if your just wanting to use their facilities to cook something for you and your crew like it was a public cooking facility, I dont think they would let you do that...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I used the ramp last weekend and it was nice and smooth.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

So it's completely done now???


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Tiny said:


> So it's completely done now???


Yep,
Wish I would have had my video camera Sunday 4/25 there were surely some $10,000 winner Amercian Funniest Video opportunitys for the docking and putting on the trailer episodes...

My wife even made the comment "this is hilarriouis", 
and Im think'n "poor boats" :spineyes:

Ya gotta love it...

The ramp is real nice, no longer a divider in the middle, and they have graded the parking lot, but...wont be long and grading will be needed again...

THEY DUN GOOUD!!!!

Thank you Capt. Jack!!

Hog


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if they (Bridge Bait) is willing to take up a collection to pave the parking lot. I would be more than happy to give some extra money every time I launch to help pay for paving! Just a thought.

David


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

hog said:


> Yep,
> Wish I would have had my video camera Sunday 4/25 there were surely some $10,000 winner Amercian Funniest Video opportunitys for the docking and putting on the trailer episodes...
> 
> My wife even made the comment "this is hilarriouis",
> ...


So... what you are saying is that the folks have to learn how to launch there all over again, because it is soooo much better??

I hate it when I get used to a farked up way of doing something then some jakeleg comes along and fixes it!! Just jacks up my stroll ... Ya dig?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Translation*

Tiny,

This sounds like a personal problem, not a boat issue.......????



Tiny said:


> I hate it when I get used to a farked up way of doing something then some jakeleg comes along and fixes it!! Just jacks up my stroll ... Ya dig?


----------

